# Choctawhatchee - General



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This section needs a post....so here's one. The Choctaw is now in excellent condition. A little trash back in the lakes but not too bad. Caryville is 5 ft and Ebro just below 8. Yesterday morning at Ebro (Cowford) there were 14 rigs in the parking lot and the water level was at the bottom of the ramp where the 20ft to end of ramp signs are posted. Color is just fine. Campers were set up at the Dead River Landing and campground. 7 Runs is in fine shape. 
Further up the river in the Morrison Springs, Cedar Log, and Berrian Lake areas there have been some good channel cat catches with a few bull bream. Frozen catalpa worms fished on the bottom. 
At Berrian Lake #1 (Bull Landing) it's sort of a mess with a lot of sand on top of the concrete ramp. One guy reported he had to use 4 wheel drive to pull out. The county has been contacted and this will be corrected next week.

Great weather to be outdoors with a river in good shape. Now if the bream will just wake up and get with it maybe we can get enough for a bream fish fry. 

I keep hearing about good specks and redfish bites in the east end of the bay but haven't actually seen anything to confirm. One of our club members has been killing the speckled trout in West Bay (Bay County) for the past 3 weeks. He and the wife are fishing the grass flats to the west of Burnt Mill Creek and over toward Crooked Creek. The good bite has been reported by Winston Chester on Panhandle Outdoors TV. Incidentally, the 'warm water canal' is no more. There is no longer a warm water discharge in the canal so FWC is about to change the regulations on the months that have been closed for fishing Warren Bayou. You will be able to fish the bayou this winter. 

The new Thomas Pilcher Park fishing wharf on 331 is getting a lot of night activity. Reports are fish an hour before daylight up until 8 o'clock or so and late before and after dark. Best fishing is around the shoreline rocks. Folks showing up on up in the day may as well stay home. Have spoken to a son of the late Thomas Pilcher several times and he's there often looking at what's going on.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Fish, appreciate the update....cheers!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good, informative report JB.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't fish that area, but I do appreciate an informative post. Awesome. Thanks for the update!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> I don't fish that area, but I do appreciate an informative post. Awesome. Thanks for the update!


I wish more folks over here would post more often. 99.9% just lurk and read, but I do get a good number of PM's when someone wants more information on one of my babbles. I enjoy sharing....just maybe someone reading will get out of the Lazy Boy and head to a river, pond, or bay a little more often.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Launched at Smokehouse on Saturday at daylight. Fished the river for a bit and then determined that the fish were right at the entrance to all the sloughes so that's what we did till after lunch. Bite was ok first 2 hours and then right at lunch again. Ended up with a mixed bag of shellcracker (several well over a pound) and big redbellies. Fished with crickets just off the bottom. The redbellies were full of eggs so should be on bed pretty soon. Ended up with 30 total.


----------

